# If you are a fan of Nike shoes....or even if you arnt...



## Jeepers (Jan 11, 2011)

*mod edit: spam the site again and you'll be banned... if you want to not be banned and repost this try offtopic*


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 11, 2011)

what in aid of?


----------

